# My eyes hurt - Help?



## LeeleeBell (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone...so about a week ago, I tried to do my own brow waxing with the peel off wax at home. I had used at home wax once or twice before without incident, on my lip. The stuff I bought said it could be used all over the face. Anyway...I noticed that the area I waxed got a little red/irritated right after...which is normal after you wax right? Except it stayed that way a couple of days even after I gently cleansed it, etc. Then the redness went away and it wasn't too irritated for a couple of days.  But now the irritated feeling is back (with only a slight bit of redness) and it feels like the skin there is about to peel (when I tried to put e/s on today it was super dry and 'grainy'). I do admit this week I have been out in the sun more than my usual (I was on vacation) so that may have added to it as well...though I am not sunburned anywhere. I put SPF 80 all over my face lol while on vacay, without incident...no pain. 

Tonight I tried to put on a gentle moisturizer tonight in that eye area, and it felt like I was pouring acid on it.....owwww!

Anyway...any recommendations on how/if to treat this irritation? Or is the best thing to just let it go away on its own?


----------



## christinebezans (Jul 14, 2009)

i would stay away from anything with perfume in it. Aloe vera is very calming for the skin, especially if you have an aloe plant in the house. 

Some peoples skin is just more sensitive than others.

Take care and good luck


----------

